# Federal Law Enforcement Lateral to Massachusetts?



## fedcopma (Jan 23, 2020)

I am a graduate of a FLETA accredited academy and have a bit of experience on the job. I have been unable to get an answer regarding the possibility of a waiver. How long does this process take? Does anyone know or have a list of academies or requirements they usually look for? Do they put weight on additional training you have taken beyond the academy?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I am former federal L.E. (three agencies). FLETC/Glynco or proprietary agency equivalent won't get you MPTC waiver.
Unless you have uniformed street (MUNICIPAL/STATE/COUNTY) patrol and academy, you can forget it.
I finally ended up with MPTC Certs, but it had nothing to do with my federal academy.


----------



## fedcopma (Jan 23, 2020)

That's a shame. I'm not surprised.. I figured I would likely need to repeat an academy at some point. Though, I have found a few Southern and Mid-West states that will take my academy. I am stunned at the lack of Federal Academy recognition, and the lack of shortened lateral academies with a focus on driving and state law enforcement. Thanks for the info!


----------



## R2D2 (Dec 13, 2013)

Most Federal agencies don’t even recognize other federal academies. Good luck with an MPTC waiver.


----------



## R2D2 (Dec 13, 2013)

fedcopma said:


> That's a shame. I'm not surprised.. I figured I would likely need to repeat an academy at some point. Though, I have found a few Southern and Mid-West states that will take my academy. I am stunned at the lack of Federal Academy recognition, and the lack of shortened lateral academies with a focus on driving and state law enforcement. Thanks for the info!


Depending on the academy MA might recognize it as an SSPO equivalent. At that point you could become a Massachusetts state constable.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Fedcop, lots of people have asked about equivalency and MA is very stringent on who they allow to bypass attending a MA MPTC approved academy. 

Conversely, the reserve/intermittent academy for MA is recognized as a full time equivalent in some states.

It’s a very screwy setup. Good luck.


----------



## MPD703 (Sep 25, 2004)

Request an Exemption or Temporary Waiver

Here is the link to the MPTC. This spells out the process and there is a link to the regulations that gets into the details. The only way to get a waiver is to have the agency looking to high you do it. You could request an advisory letter from MPTC so you have an idea if they will sign off.

Good luck.


----------



## Red (Aug 3, 2019)

AB7 said:


> Conversely, the reserve/intermittent academy for MA is recognized as a full time equivalent in some states.


Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

AB7 said:


> Fedcop, lots of people have asked about equivalency and MA is very stringent on who they allow to bypass attending a MA MPTC approved academy.
> 
> Conversely, the reserve/intermittent academy for MA is recognized as a full time equivalent in some states.
> 
> It's a very screwy setup. Good luck.


The MPTC blows big time when it comes to reciprocity. What states actually take our RI?


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Sgt Jack said:


> The MPTC blows big time when it comes to reciprocity. What states actually take our RI?


Do you mean accept the RI as a full time academy?

Or

Do you mean accept the RI for part time equivalency?


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

FLETC isn't accepted. There is a reason for it, as most FLETC graduates don't perform traditional policing. When you say "accredited academy," what does that mean? Did you attend FLETC or did you complete the security forces apprentice course? 

I got a waiver to work in this state from Rhode Island. It was a pretty easy straight up process. I got my waiver in a month of applying.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

felony said:


> FLETC isn't accepted. There is a reason for it, as most FLETC graduates don't perform traditional policing. When you say "accredited academy," what does that mean? Did you attend FLETC or did you complete the security forces apprentice course?
> 
> I got a waiver to work in this state from Rhode Island. It was a pretty easy straight up process. I got my waiver in a month of applying.


I would argue that the Park Police in DC do a lot of policing, both general and specialized. And BIA Police cover entire reservations, where they perform the same functions as a municipal PD. But I agree that some of the smaller agencies, with very small jurisdictions, probably don't see a lot of police work.


----------



## gobruins (Oct 28, 2014)

What states accept the R/I academy as full time?


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

AB7 said:


> Do you mean accept the RI as a full time academy?


This ^^^^^


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

I’ve heard of Florida accepting it. I’ve heard generally that mid West and down South accepting it.

Obviously this isn’t a blanket statement. I’m not insinuating every state south of Mason Dixon is taking it.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Link to another thread on this topic.

https://www.masscops.com/threads/full-time-and-sspo-recognition-in-other-states.164353/


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

AB7 said:


> I've heard of Florida accepting it.


 Sorry but as someone who's gotten their academy waived and worked in Florida they actually don't take it. I've heard more than one person say that too, so I can understand why you posted it. I just don't understand why people think that. 
As far as the other link you posted. That's about the SSPO which is a whole other topic. So I'm not sure we should go down that rabbit hole.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Unfortunately MA will not accept a federal Academy, they do however accept other state’s academies and it’s a fairly painless process.

I highly doubt any other state is going to accept the MA 300 hour reserve academy as a full time academy...


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Many years ago I was looking at DEA and asked MPTC if I ever chose to decide to be a police officer, I was told the federal academy was not accepted for a waiver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

